#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας για σκαλωσιά (ΣΑΥ-ΦΑΥ)

## dimitrisv

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 48 Ν4178/2013 απαιτείται άδεια εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας για επισκευές στις όψεις κτιρίου με χρήση ικριωμάτων. ΜΕταξύ των απαραίτητων δικαιολογητικών είναι το ΣΑΥ-ΦΑΥ. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρότυπο σχετικό? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Στους παρακάτω συνδέσμους θα βρεις υποδείγματα, παραδείγματα και γενικώς πληροφορίες για το σχέδιο και τον φάκελο ασφάλειας και υγείας:

*Σχέδιο Ασφάλειας και Υγείας**Φάκελος Ασφάλειας και Υγείας*

----------


## dimitrisv

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη!

----------


## a_f_Z_

Τα υποδείγματα που έχουν αναρτηθεί πιο πάνω δηλαδή υποβάλω για άδεια μικρής κλίμακας στο ΣΑΥ και ΦΑΥ για την περίπτωση σκαλωσιών;

----------


## milt

φαντάζομαι δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος να γράψει όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και απλά να λέει ότι δεν υπάρχουν ....αλλά να επικεντρωθεί μόνο στις εργασίες που πρόκειται να κάνει και στου κινδύνους που ενέχουν από αυτές.....σωστά..????

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θες τη γνώμη μου ανάφερε *όλες* τις περιπτώσεις και γράψε "_ΔΕΝ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ_".

----------

milt

----------


## milt

τελικά δεν χρειάζεται να γράφουμε όλες τις περιπτώσεις κινδύνου ακόμα και αν γράφουμε δεν υφίσταται,πόσο μάλιστα όταν οι περισσότερες από αυτές είναι άσχετες με τις εργασίες που πρόκειται να γίνουν......εγω κατέθεσα για σκαλωσιά το εξής απλό....δεν ξέρω αν το κοίταξαν καθόλου πάντως πέρασε.....

ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ.doc
ΦΑΚΕΛΟΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ.doc

επιπλέον οι Ε.Ε.Μ.Κ. παίρνουν Α.Δ.Α. και αναρτώνται στο διαδίκτυο .

προχώρησε το πράγμα.......

----------

CIM, kritwnas, rchitect, sfitilis, Tk78, Xάρης

----------


## mar mar

ευχαριστούμε milt για τη κοινοποίηση των εντύπων.

----------


## statik

Γεια σας
Επειδη σκοπευω να κανω ενα βάψιμο στη όψη (ισόγειο + όροφο) με αφαίρεση τμηματων επιχρησμητων, για πειτε μου σας παρακαλω την ακριβή διαδικασία, ;από ότι κατάλαβα :
1)Θα υποβαλω τις εκθέσεις  ΣΑΥ-ΦΑΥ όπως παραπάνω
2) Θα συμπληρώσω το έντυπο μικρής κλίμακας.
Απο εκει και περα
1)Απαιτειται αμοιβη μηχανικου ?
2)Θα σταλει στο ΙΚΑ οποτε θα ...μπλεξω?

Πειτε μου για τα παραπανω.
ΥΓ. Υπαρχει εντυπο μικρης κλιμακας να κατεβασω?
Αναφορα των εργασιών που περιλαμβανει?

----------


## milt

οι χρωματισμοί και επισκευές επιχρισμάτων  απαιτούν έκδοση 48ης ενημέρωσης εργασιών εφόσον δεν γίνει χρήση ικριωμάτων και όχι μικρής κλίμακας, αν βάλεις σκαλωσιά τότε ναι θέλει μικρής κλίμακας. 

η 48η δεν πάει στο ΙΚΑ

η μικρής κλίμακας πάει στο ΙΚΑ όπου ο Ιδιοκτήτης ανάλογα με τον πίνακα 3 που θα φτιάξεις θα πληρώσει και τα αντίστοιχα ένσημα

εφόσον λοιπόν λόγω σκαλωσιάς προχωρήσεις στην εκδοσή μικρής κλίμακας θέλεις 
1) ΣΑΥ-ΦΑΥ για τις εργασίες που θα γίνουν
2) φωτογραφίες του ακινήτου
3) ανάθεση-ανάληψη
4) τεχνική έκθεση
5) εξουσιοδότηση ιδιοκτήτη και υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις συνιδιοκτητών του ακινήτου ότι επιτρέπουν τις εργασίες

----------


## Xάρης

> Υπαρχει εντυπο μικρης κλιμακας να κατεβασω?


Σε ποια ΥΔΟΜ θα κατατεθεί;

----------


## statik

Thanks




> Σε ποια ΥΔΟΜ θα κατατεθεί;


Αν υπάρχει...στη Νεα Φιλαδελφεια
Σχετικα με το ΙΚΑ
1)Ποσο κοστολογειται το ημερομισθιο για χρωματισμούς
2) Εμβαδον 84τμ (12χ7)  όψης, θα αφαιρεθουν τα κουφωματα?
Επισης ΔΕΝ μου είπατε αν χρειαζετε αμοιβη μηχανικου

----------


## Xάρης

Νόμιμη αμοιβή μηχανικού δεν υπάρχει για εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας.
Αλλά δεν ξέρεις ποτέ. Σε κάποια ΥΔΟΜ μπορεί να σου ζητήσουν.
Αν ρωτήσεις το ΤΕΕ θα σου πουν σίγουρα ναι, με ώρες/ημέρες εργασίες.

Κατέβασε από ΕΔΩ το έντυπο αίτησης για εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης.
Είναι κοινό το έντυπο αλλάζει μόνο το όνομα του Δήμου.
Ο Δήμος Ν.Ιωνίας δεν έχει δικό του έντυπο με τίποτα ιδιαιτερότητες.

Κατέβασε κι ΑΥΤΟ το υπόδειγμα του Δήμου Ιωνίας.

Το ημερομίσθιο για χρωματισμούς και τον τρόπο υπολογισμού της επιφάνειας για ποιον λόγο τον θέλεις; Για τον Πίνακα 3 του ΙΚΑ ή για προσφορά;

----------


## milt

στον πίνακα 3 δεν γράφουμε μέσο ημερομίσθιο κτλ όπως παλιά....βγάζουμε το σύνολο των ημερομισθίων βάσει των συντελεστών και τις ποσότητες ανά εργασία.....

από εκεί και πέρα ηλεκτρονικά όταν κάνουμε την ΑΠΔ θα βγει και το ποσό ανάλογα με τον εργάτη...τις τριετίες του....το αν είναι έγγαμος ή όχι......υπολόγιζε 22 ευρώ ανά ένσημο για άγαμο.......με 2 τριετίες...(τις οποίες βάζεις όσες θες πάντα όλα αυτά σε συνεννόηση με τον εργάτη και αναφορικά με το ημερομίσθιο του......αν δεν είναι γνωστός σου βάλτον να σου κάνει και μια ΥΔ με το τι μεροκάματο συμφωνήσατε και καλά....αρχικά δεν θα σου χρειαστεί κάπου αυτό....)

αφαιρούνται τα κουφώματα ναι.....υπολόγισε όμως τους λαμπάδες

----------


## statik

Thanks
Κατ αρχήν να ρωτήσω , αν αντί για στάθερή σκαλωσια βάλω αυτές τις μκρες με τα ροδάκια , τοτε χρειαζεται παλι άδεια μικρης κλιμακας με ΣΑΥ-ΦΑΥ αφόυ έχω μικρό ύψος  7μ ή φτάνει μια 48ωρη?

ΣΕ περιπτωση μικρης κλιμακας:
Eιδα στο εντυπο δηλωσεις αναληψης-αναθεσης. Χρειαζονται και αυτές? Υπαρχουν πουθενα για κατεβασμα?
Επειδη με το ΙΚΑ δεν εχω ασχοληθει, για πειτε μου.
Παω στο ΙΚΑ και κανω εναρξη εργασιων με την άδεια μικρης κλιμακας και πληρωνω αναλογα με το πινακα 3?
θα πρεπει να δηλωθουν ονοματα και ειδικοτητες των εργατών?
Πειτε οτι για το βάψιμο της οψης που θελω πέρνω 2 μαστόρους αλβανους , ουτε ξερω αν ειναι και δηλωμενοι...
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση τι κανω?

----------


## milt

σκαλωσιά είτε αναρτώμενη είτε με ροδάκια είναι σκαλωσιά........άρα μικρής κλίμακας, άρα ΣΑΥ-ΦΑΥ....άρα δήλωση ανάθεσης-ανάληψης

όλα υπάρχουν μέσα στην ιστοσελίδα αν θες ψάξε 

πας στο ΙΚΑ με εξουσιοδότηση από τον ιδιοκτήτη την άδεια που έβγαλες και με το εντυπο απογραφής οικοδομοτεχνικού έργου του ΙΚΑ

τα ένσημα θα βγουν στον ιδιοκτήτη του έργου και μόνο....δλδ όλη η διαδικασία γίνεται στο όνομα του

το πόσα ένσημα είναι βγαίνει από τις ποσότητες εργασιών και τους συντελεστές του πίνακα 3

φεύγεις από το ΙΚΑ με έναν ΑΜΟΕ έργου......μπαίνεις ηλεκτρονικά στην ιστοσελίδα του ΙΚΑ...γράφεσαι για το συγκεκριμένο έργο.....και κάθε μήνα ανάλογα τις εργασίες που έκανες κολλάς τα αντίστοιχα ένσημα με ΑΠΔ

από εκεί και πέρα ναι για να κάνεις ΑΠΔ θέλεις πλήρη στοιχεία του εργαζομένου ΑΜΕ, ΑΜΚΑ, ΑΦΜ κτλ....αν δεν θέλεις ή δεν ξέρεις ή δεν έχουν οι εργάτες που θα πάρεις μπορείς να κολλήσεις σε άλλους που συνεργάζεσαι μόνιμα ή και να τους πουλήσεις τα ένσημα....προσοχή...μη τυχόν αυτοί που δεν τους τα κόλλησες σου κάνουν καταγγελία.......

όλα αυτά είναι ευθύνη του ιδιοκτήτη.....αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρουν τα κάνουμε εμείς οι μηχανικοί κτλ κτλ....

επίσης για τις ΑΠΔ η ιστοσελίδα του ΙΚΑ είναι πολύ κατατοπιστική με όλα τα έντυπα και τις οδηγίες και τους αντίστοιχους κωδικούς ειδικοτήτων κτλ...

----------

ppva, Xάρης, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΒΑΛΑ

----------


## ΖΟΖΕΦΙΝΑ

τι ειναι ο πινακας 3

----------


## Xάρης

Πίνακας 1 ΙΚΑ -> έργα με φέροντα οργανισμό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα ή φέρουσα τοιχοποιία.
Πίνακας 2 ΙΚΑ -> μεταλλικές κατασκευές 
Πίνακας 3 ΙΚΑ -> ό,τι δεν εντάσσεται στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες και υπολογίζεται αναλυτικά

Οι παραπάνω Πίνακες έχουν σκοπό να υπολογίσουν τα ελάχιστα ημερομίσθια που πρέπει να πληρωθούν στο ΙΚΑ.

----------


## _007

Καλησπέρα, θέλω να βγάλω μια Έγκριση Εργασιών Μικρής Κλίμακας για έναν συγγενή μου.
Στη δήλωση ανάθεσης-ανάληψης είναι υποχρεωτικό να δηλώσω αμοιβή;
Υπάρχει κάποιο έντυπο ως υπόδειγμα;

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς οι αμοιβές είναι ελεύθερα διαπραγματεύσιμες, δεν υπάρχουν ελάχιστες. Άρα μπορεί να είναι και μηδενικές.

Δεύτερον, στη δήλωση ανάθεσης-ανάληψης δεν δηλώνουμε το ύψος της αμοιβής μας.

Τρίτον, υπόδειγμα δεν χρειάζεσαι, αλίμονο! Δηλώνεις ποιος αναθέτει, ποιος αναλαμβάνει, τι, πού και πότε.

----------


## ΦΛΩΡΑ

Καλημέρα Συνάδελφοι,
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι άδεια χρειάζεται για την αλλαγή μιας καμινάδας με χρήση σκαλωσιάς....Χρειάζεται άδεια μικρής κλίμακας, (λογικά η 48ωρη δεν με καλύπτει) και αν ναι τι δικαιολογητικά θα θέλει???Θα χρειαστεί φαντάζομαι ΦΑΥ-ΣΑΥ, Τοπογραφικό και σκαρίφημα για το σημείο που θα στηθεί η σκαλωσιά.  
Υ.Γ.  είμαι μισθωτή μπορώ να την υπογράψω εγώ?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
ΦΛΩΡΑ

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε καλύτερα την §3 το άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ όπως ισχύει και θα δοθεί απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου.

Είσαι μισθωτή του δημοσίου ή του ιδιωτικού τομέα;
Αν είσαι του ιδιωτικού τομέα, έχεις βιβλία και στοιχεία ανοιχτά στην εφορία;
Απόδειξη πώς θα κόψεις;

----------


## ΦΛΩΡΑ

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη,
άρα θα πρέπει να βγει άδεια μικρής κλίμακας. είμαι μισθωτή στον ιδιωτικό τομέα και το παραστατικό θα κοπεί από τον εργοδότη μου.απλά εγω θα πρέπει να υπογράψω.
Λογικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα....

----------


## Xάρης

Την §3 σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις όχι την §2.

Αν ο εργοδότης σου είναι μηχανικός γιατί δεν υπογράφει εκείνος;
Αν είσαι μισθωτή μιας τεχνικής εταιρίας και υπογράφεις για λογαριασμό της εταιρίας δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ΦΛΩΡΑ

Σωστά..Συγγνώμη....άρα βάση της §3 δ μπορώ και με 48ωρη....σωστα?? αυτή δεν χρειάζεται καθόλου επισυναπτόμενα έγγραφα???

----------


## djac

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## GeorgeAvra

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## gisilemi

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολυ για τα αρχεία καθώς είμαι νέος στον κλάδο.

Γνωρίζετε αν μπορούμε να βάλουμε ικριώματα σε κτίριο και να αποφύγουμε την συναίνεση όλων? Ουσιαστικά να γίνει με συναίνεση πλειοψηφίας?

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. ΥΑ.43266/20, άρθρο 4, §1.στ.στστ & §1.κζ.εε & §1.λ.

Αυτό που αποδεικνύεται είναι ότι, όταν ο νομοθέτης ήθελε συναίνεση μικρότερη του 100%, τότε έκανε σχετική αναφορά.

----------


## Maria gkatz

Καλησπέρα,
Μια ερώτηση :Στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος Εξοικονομώ αυτονομώ χρειάζεται να εκδοθεί μια έγκριση εργασιών δόμησης μικρής κλίμακας,. Μπορεί να την εκδώσει ένας μηχανολόγος Τ.Ε;Δεν θα γινει χρηση ικριωμάτων καθώς η κατοικία είναι ισόγεια.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματά σας.

----------

